# Insignia TVs



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I am looking to upgrade to a bit larger screen and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Insignia TVs?

The one that I am looking at in particular would be the 42" LED 1080p 120hz.

Please no, "You get what you pay for" type of answers. I am looking for anyone with actual experiences with the brand or even better, this actual TV. 

I'll be pairing this up with the Energy Take Classic 5.1 system and a Denon AVR-1613 receiver. Trust me, if price was not an option, I would love to get a Samsung to complete the perfect package, but I digress.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ClevelandSound said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am looking to upgrade to a bit larger screen and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Insignia TVs?
> 
> ...


Hello,
As panels tend to be quite reliable, I would imagine an Insignia would be just fine. I would recommend a Vizio over an Insignia as they tend to be quite accurate and are similarly priced. What is your price range?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

I was considering a Vizio as well. My price range without tax/warranty is around $525. I currently have a 32" LG LCD 1080p, but I was looking to upgrade in size.


----------

